# Swinger Selberbauen



## TobiTheFischer (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo ich möchte mir meine Swinger selber bauen da diese sehr teuer sind.

habt ihr tipps für mich ich habe schon mal einen Versuch mit einer Fahrradspeiche und einer Wäscheklammer gemacht.

Nur leider lässt die Wäscheklammer nur mit hohem Kraftaufwand wieder los.

Achja man´che kennen diese Swinger garmict. 
Swinger sind optische Bissanzeiger beim Karpfen aneln man setzt sie meistens Parallel zum Elektronischen Bissanzeiger ein. Das prinzip ist so ähnlich wie bei einem Affenkletterer


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

Probier mal eine Haarnadel oder Haarklammer. Ansonsten geht auch ein Korken mit 2 stecknadeln als auslösemechanismus. 

Im Ende lohnt das Kaufen aber. so Perfekt kriegt man das nicht hin.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dani_CH (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

Ich grüsse Dich,

Nun ganz aufzugeben brauchst Du Dein Vorhaben wohl nicht. Die Frage, wie weit Dein "Basteltrieb" kontra Aufwandrechnung aufgeht, kannst schliesslich nur Du selbst beantworten...

Ich stelle die Swinger ebenfalls selbst her und zwar wie folgt:

Ich nehme einen "Federstahldrat" mit der Dicke von 4 mm, welchen ich in in die benötigte Form "Biege". Dies geht am saubersten unter starker Wärme (ab 500°). Denn erkalteten Draht lasse ich anschliessend aufnickeln und "hartverchromen". somit ist er praktisch unzerstörbar.

Das Schwierigste ist es, beim erforderlichen verschiebbaren Gewicht, eine zentrische und vertikal- genaue Bohrung hineinzubringen, am besten mit einer Drehbank.

Ich bohre zuerst das "Sackgewinde" für die Madenschraub-Befestigung- und erst in zweiter Linie die durchgehende Bohrung, welche ich dann ebenfalls mit einer Reibahle genau auf den Durchmesser abgleichen kann.

Als optisches "Schmankerl" verwende ich eine "Filmdose" für die Aufnahme eines Knicklichtes/erforderliches Gegengewicht etc. - und jetzt kommt der Clou, aus dem Flugmodellbau habe ich einen Piezokreisel eingegossen, welcher in der Lage ist, Veränderungen in der "Lage" des Swingers anzuzeigen- .. den Ausgang hab ich dann mit über meine günstigen Bissanzeiger "Skorpion" geschaltet.

Somit werden selbst Mikrobisse (Falls nötig) angezeigt. 

Fazit: Eine technische Spielerei, hat Spass gemacht beim bauen ;-), ...bei Askary wärs aber schneller und billiger gegangen

Gruss Dani 
(War in meiner Jugend mal Feinmechaniker,)


----------



## samson (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

Mache selber Modellbau !

welchen Piezo zu welchen Preis benutzt du ?

eigentlich brauchste dann ja keinen weiteren Bisanzeiger .

MFG
Samson |wavey:


----------



## Carphunter90 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

Hi Leute

Ich bau meine Swinger auch selber und ich mach das ganz einfach ich kaufe
mir ein Ü-Ei nehme mir dises gelbe plastik ei in der mitte und mach dann ein stück Draht  mit einem feuerzeug an der spitze heiß das ich dann oben
an der keineren hälfte duch das ei stecke dann noch den Draht unten so verbiegen das,das ei nicht mehr abfallen kann #6:g​


----------



## bastelberg (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

Hai Leute,
 hab mir mal vor Jahren einen sogenannten elektronischen Bissanzeiger, incl. Affenkletterer selber gebaut. Mit weinigen und nicht teuren Mitteln. Hat sogar gut funktioniert. Wenn jemand Interesse hat bei mir melden. Dann müsste ich nur mal 'ne Bauanleitung zusammenzimmern.

Gruss Bastelberg


----------



## Dani_CH (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

Hallo,

Ich benutze den 3-D- Kreisel von Robe (Helikopterflug). Den habe ich im "Filmbehälter" mit Silikon eingegossen. Die Stromversorgung erfolgt mit einem normalen Modellakku.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Leif-Jesper (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

|wavey:
Könnt ihr bitte, bitte Bilder reinstellen?


----------



## samson (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

So das Ü Ei (stammt nicht von mir) siehste unten am ende ein Band dran dann bleibts an der Rutenauflage, bei nacht ein Knicklicht rein und mit nee paar steinen kann mann das Gewicht regulieren !

Zubehör : 
Ü-Ei  Supermarkt
Stahldrahrt z.b. Modellbauladen gibts auch in Edelstahl
Perlen Bastellzubehör oder Angelzubehör

MFG
Samson


----------



## Pilkman (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

Für den privaten Eigengebrauch wäre es vielleicht auch mit relativ einfachen Mittel machbar, einen Swinger zu bauen, der dem von Filips Rod Pod ÄHNELT. Wenn gleich das schon etwas aufwändiger ist, aber das Prinzip find ich ganz okay.





Quelle: Rodpod.de

Ich hatte diesen Plan auch, aber letztlich hab ich mich doch für die Fox-Swinger entschieden. Muss man leider zugeben, es sind die besten. Und im Vergleich zu früher wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## samson (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Swinger Selberbauen*

Hab heute welche bei Decatlon bekommen sind von 6,95 auf 1 Euro gesetzt denke kann mann nichts falsch machen vileicht haben sie das überall

MFG
Samson  #h


----------

